# Palit GeForce GTX 670 JetStream 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 10, 2012)

Palit's GeForce GTX 670 JetStream comes with a decent overclock out of the box and uses the company's dual fan JetStream cooler which provides improved temperatures despite the overclock out of the box. With a price increase of only $20 over the reference design, the card seems a good choice if you want just a bit more.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (May 10, 2012)

"What GTX680?" This is a fine piece of hardware. Nice overclocking potential with advanced cooling


----------



## DarkOCean (May 10, 2012)

I see no point in gtx 680/7970/7950 when cards like this exists.


----------



## Nordic (May 10, 2012)

Why is the asus card quieter and cooler than this?


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 10, 2012)

holy fricken win Batman! 680 performance, less heat, less noise, less power and 80$ cheaper? Holy fricken win Batman!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 10, 2012)

Going by this the clock for clock difference between the 670 and 680 is what, like 2%? They should just discontinue the 680.


----------



## fwix (May 10, 2012)

clock for clock is 1% or less :d 
damn this gtx 670 is the best price/performance  (ahe  THE GK 110  :dream 
i guess amd gonna  drop the price of the 7970 7950 like hell maybe 380$ 7970 and 340$ hd 7950 :d 
gg wizzard


----------



## megaflegmi (May 10, 2012)

Niceee . Let's hope that 660ti is gonna be even better at the price/perf ratio, and hopefully priced as 7850


----------



## scamps (May 11, 2012)

@W1zzard
Great as always!
Just one note: You put the wrong pic (GTX680) on page no. 1


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 11, 2012)

£325 for a mid range card, both AMD and ATI can take a running f**king jump with their current strategies


----------



## unklejoe (Jun 28, 2012)

Excellent review, just seen Aria have this on special in the UK and for the extra £18 over the standard, it looks like a bargain. 

I was looking through the benchmarks and unfortunately my setup isn't in there to compare it to. I'm ok not going up in FPS, but will i stay about the same with one of these over a pair of XFX HD 5850 BE in CF? I'm getting annoyed with the glitch-y-ness of the older CF in BF3 and TSW so moving to one card would be a huge improvement for me.


----------

